# How much did Neo-Platonism influence early Christianity?



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 9, 2018)

I found the book, The Cave and the Light by Arthur Herman, in the local library and I must say I find it interesting. His thesis is that the philosophies of Plato and Aristotle run all through out Western Civilization, influencing many of the intellectuals of the day. He literally calls Christianity "Judaism + Neo-Platonism." Obviously he is wrong but I know that the early church fathers had to wrestle with the ideas of Plato, Aristotle, and their disciples but how much did it affect Christianity. It seems that the extreme asceticism of the early church owes something more to Greek Philosophy than to the Bible. 

Also, would someone please recommend some books on how to understand Plato, Aristotle and the other Greek philosophers in the light of Christianity. I need something introductory level.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 10, 2018)

LadyCalvinist said:


> I found the book, The Cave and the Light by Arthur Herman, in the local library and I must say I find it interesting. His thesis is that the philosophies of Plato and Aristotle run all through out Western Civilization, influencing many of the intellectuals of the day. He literally calls Christianity "Judaism + Neo-Platonism." Obviously he is wrong but I know that the early church fathers had to wrestle with the ideas of Plato, Aristotle, and their disciples but how much did it affect Christianity. It seems that the extreme asceticism of the early church owes something more to Greek Philosophy than to the Bible.
> 
> Also, would someone please recommend some books on how to understand Plato, Aristotle and the other Greek philosophers in the light of Christianity. I need something introductory level.



It wouldn't have influenced anyone before the year 230, sort of co-extensive with Plotinus's career. Aspects of Middle Platonism can be found earlier in Justin Martyr. Think "Logos" and the like. But for Christians Logos was a person, not an abstract form.

Platonism was such an obvious "fit" with Christianity, since both talked about eternal truths that existed independent of the world and the human mind. Platonism's problem was that it was that no one except the most elite philosopher could ever live it.

Neo-Platonism in some ways was a more dangerous challenge. It is such a beautiful and powerful system. So sure, some Christians were influenced by it, but they broke with it in key ways:

1. Creation on the Neo-Platonic scheme was more or less necessary, since it was an overflow from the One.

2. The world might not be "evil" on the Neo-Platonic scheme, but it is less good. The best word to describe it is "unfortunate."

3. The Neo-Platonic "trinity" does look like ours, but again there are big differences. Each person of the Christian trinity is fully God and fully possesses the divine essence. Each "aspect" (I don't use the word person) of the Neo-Platonic triad is sort of an emanation (and hence a loss of being) from the one above ti.

Here is a review I did on Plotinus.
https://cocceius.wordpress.com/2016/01/31/notes-on-plotinus/


----------



## Florida Reforming (Aug 16, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> The Neo-Platonic "trinity" does look like ours, but again there are big differences. Each person of the Christian trinity is fully God and fully possesses the divine essence. Each "aspect" (I don't use the word person) of the Neo-Platonic triad is sort of an emanation (and hence a loss of being) from the one above ti.



Is this a source of the Eastern Orthodox doctrine of the essence and energies of God?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 17, 2018)

Florida Reforming said:


> Is this a source of the Eastern Orthodox doctrine of the essence and energies of God?



Sort of. It all depends on if they say that the energies are what are manifest in creation. But the problem is that the energies, being God, are eternal, which would make creation eternal. But not all Orthodox agree that's what E/e teaches


----------

